# Madagascar Hissing ****roach as treats?



## marisdok (Nov 4, 2011)

Can madagascar hissing ****roach be a treat for hedgie? :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep! I'd recommend gut loading before feeding, and use your best judgement as to what size to feed. I've always fed nymphs and juveniles up to an inch or so. A hedgie could probably take down a larger one, but I wasn't fond of the possibility of Inky not eating the whole thing. Left behind roach guts aren't very pretty...


----------



## marisdok (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks LizardGirl! I think it is better to give a nymphs.


----------

